# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مصحف قراءات بهاري مخطوط

## أحمد البكري

مصحف قراءات بهاري من القرن التاسع -تقديريا- 
609 ورقة
**** نسخة هندية مزوقة مكتوبة بالخط البهاري في القرن التاسع غالبا؛ 609 ورقة هندية, 28:49 سم؛ كراسات خماسية؛ خط بهاري جيد؛ كلمة "الله" مكتوبة بالحمرة؛ عناوين السور مكتوبة بالذهب بالاحرف المجوفة داخل مستطيلات محلاة؛ اوائل الاجزاء الثلاثين تكتب بالذهب ايضا؛ ديباجتان مرممتان.

**** يكتب في الهوامش مختلف القراءات بالمداد الاحمر فان التشكيل بالمداد الازرق وتحتها رموز القراء؛ التشكيل لا همزة ولا مدة ولكن النون الساكنة يضبط تحقيقها بنون حمراء صغيرة فالميم الصغيرة تدل على قلبها ميما.

****  ص1أ بخط مغاير متأخر: دعاء قبل تلاوة القرآن ن نسختنا 888.- ص609أ-ب: دعاء بعد التلاوة ن نسختنا 887.

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف1

33 ورقة

http://dc589.2shared.com/download/2s...11058-f4b97819
أو
http://rs468p9.rapidshare.com/cgi-bi...uth=0123456789
أو


http://depositfiles.com/files/4tzzyx9v6
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/Z74DINCMLF
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/0m6fxqx0x1va
أو
http://asfile.com/file/tlIQ1kQ
أو
http://www.sharebeast.com/j2bf64gulnd2

----------


## أحمد البكري

روابط اضافية لتحميل ملف1

http://fs04n5.sendspace.com/dl/e07fe...behari%20a.rar
أو
http://rs468p11.rapidshare.com/cgi-b...uth=0123456789

أو
http://dc117.2shared.com/download/Oy...62046-64e15b3f


أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/k5sxynrfc5dg
أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/53637400/...ari_a.rar.html
أو
http://www.ziddu.com/download/207679...haria.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

تم تعديل الصور وتصغيرها 

ملف1 

104 ورقة
173 ميغا

http://rs877p5.rapidshare.com/cgi-bi...uth=0123456789
أو
http://fs05n2.sendspace.com/dl/445a6...kttott%20a.rar
أو
http://dc194.2shared.com/download/q-...55138-11361d72


أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/53822242/...ott_a.rar.html
أو
http://depositfiles.com/files/wb1vg4bha
أو
http://freakshare.com/files/joak85x9...ott-a.rar.html
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/obks1y4ug3l5
أو
http://www.sharebeast.com/9pxgub4awv2e
أو
http://asfile.com/file/azAum6o
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/ODJ8AVCMUX

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف 2
106 صور

http://www.sendspace.com/file/om3emh

أو
http://www.2shared.com/file/k8IFANb2...mkhttott_.html
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/baear5znpf7h
أو
http://www.sharebeast.com/5nzlrdel3674
أو

http://rapidgator.net/file/54265405/...ott_b.rar.html
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/76TW7ZCMUN9
أو
http://depositfiles.com/files/muvwicuoj

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف 3

108 صور

http://mirrorstack.com/5hkkhf3cx3u6
أو
http://www.gigasize.com/get/lbyn63lllnc

----------


## أحمد البكري

روابط اضافية لملف3

http://uploaded.net/file/wku90mcj
أو
http://uploaded.net/file/6nekrqu0
أو
http://filerio.in/pdtuk2fyrvca
أو
http://u24239261.letitbit.net/download3.php
أو
http://turbobit.net/f9eafv7e87c3.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف4

110 صورة


http://s7.baycdn.com/dl/2fcf572b/509...mkhttott_d.rar
أو
http://ww2.peejeshare.com/dl/11/06/1...mkhttott_d.rar


أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/54739707/...ott_d.rar.html
أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/54741262/...ott_d.rar.html
أو
http://filerio.in/ib60wzwnlljv
أو
http://u24239261.letitbit.net/downlo...ott_d.rar.html
أو
http://turbobit.net/jhz1pgtrexwk.html

للمزيد من الروابط:
http://mirrorstack.com/l21sbfwlur6k

----------


## أحمد البكري

روابط اضافية لملف4

http://www.sendspace.com/file/0dq04y
أو
http://depositfiles.com/files/lgdd9wn7n
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/LLIV13DM9YOF
أو
http://asfile.com/file/8stM0E1
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/4syliw5u1amc

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف5
94 صورة


http://s7.baycdn.com/dl/49525ab5/509...mkhttott_e.rar
أو
http://ww9.peejeshare.com/dl/11/07/4...mkhttott_e.rar
أو
http://www.sendspace.com/file/cmoqkz
أو
http://www.2shared.com/file/SYqtcwoG...mkhttott_.html


أو
http://www.ziddu.com/download/208209...totte.rar.html
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/JEMCO4DMBQUI
أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/54996476/...ott_e.rar.html
أو
http://asfile.com/file/4waOoZY
أو
http://www.sharebeast.com/07bge194zsu7
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/25ut0fcegpwc
أو
http://depositfiles.com/files/x2128fbk8
أو
http://depositfiles.com/files/k1cojzcz7
أو
http://uploadhero.com/dl/svnCeufT
أو
http://u18503372.shareflare.net/down...ott_e.rar.html
أو
http://u24239261.letitbit.net/downlo...ott_e.rar.html
أو
http://bitshare.com/files/hr90le2j/m...ott-e.rar.html
أو
http://turbobit.net/zfbzk0bb99i8.html
أو
http://filerio.in/ac7wxzefrx90

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف6 والاخير
89صورة




http://www.sendspace.com/file/glu0u7
أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/55007876/...ott_f.rar.html
أو
http://asfile.com/file/ljNUl0c
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/1NQ2T4DM0ANE
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/89h88hyabskm
أو
http://depositfiles.com/files/sp12hsmf4
أو

----------


## أحمد البكري

اعادة رفع المخطوط بعد تصغير الصور

وتم تقسيم المخطوط إلى ملفين

ملف1

301ورقة

144 ميغا

http://www.ziddu.com/download/220262...tott1.rar.html
أو
http://asfile.com/file/EYtf736
أو
http://www7.zippyshare.com/v/3105370/file.html
أو
http://bitshare.com/files/a3itbmzl/m...ott-1.rar.html
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/WBOAWCLMDQ1




ملف2
309 ورقة
149 ميغا


http://www.sendspace.com/file/kg5tqm
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/alo9lpljhb4g

أو
http://bitshare.com/files/2ja5mwe3/m...ott-2.rar.html
أو
http://www.ziddu.com/download/220262...tott2.rar.html
أو
http://asfile.com/file/0zpGIZ4
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/24YBWCLM0P
أو
http://www.tusfiles.net/zzd7sxhqhoes
أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/6096f0f0b...ott_2.rar.html
أو
http://www.sharebeast.com/g0lzacv40rnv
أو
http://dfiles.eu/files/oaced099k

----------

